# Some of my first pens



## CreativeCanes (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi all, this is my first post in here. A little nervous to be honest as I am still so new to the pen world.
These are my first ever sierra styled pens and some of my slimline pens.
They are all made from polymer clay, and many hours of cane work to get all the different flowers & butterflies made.
The autism awareness pens and the purple ribbon pen are very close to my own heart (my son is autistic and my father past to pancreatic cancer). 
There is no finish on these, they are all hand sanded and polished to a high shine.
I am enjoying creating with my own cane work again, as I stopped for a while to concentrate solely on the cane work itself. I have some new tudor kits, purfume kits, and some necklace seam rippers coming as well. I think I am addicted. 
Thanks for looking all.
Melanie


----------



## magpens (Jan 9, 2017)

Those are *VERY* beautiful, Melanie !!!!! . Congratulations !!!

Up to what grade of paper are they sanded ... and no finish whatsoever ... so nice !!


----------



## Drewboy22 (Jan 9, 2017)

You have done a wonderful job!!  My first did not look near that good :0


----------



## CreativeCanes (Jan 9, 2017)

magpens said:


> Those are *VERY* beautiful, Melanie !!!!! . Congratulations !!!
> 
> Up to what grade of paper are they sanded ... and no finish whatsoever ... so nice !!



Thank you so much appreciate that. 
They are sanded with micro mesh to 12000 grit so my hands get a little wrinkly by the time I am done with a blank lol. 
The autism ones are only to about half of that as I wanted more a matte finish but still smooth to the touch.


----------



## CreativeCanes (Jan 9, 2017)

Drewboy22 said:


> You have done a wonderful job!!  My first did not look near that good :0



Thanks so much Drew, I have a few years experience with polymer clay so I think that helped me in starting this new venture.


----------



## bmcclellan (Jan 9, 2017)

Those look great!


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 9, 2017)

Beautiful work.


----------



## CREID (Jan 9, 2017)

Beautiful! You should consider making a pen for the Polyclay Bash contest.


----------



## OZturner (Jan 9, 2017)

Glorious Pens, Melanie.
Obviously you are an Extremely Competent Polymer Artist, Your Canes are Fantastic.
Your Artistic Skill in Colour Combinations, and Precise Perfect Placement is Superb.
The Pen Blanks, Fit Perfectly and the Finishes are Excellent.
Great Craftsmanship.
Congratulations,
Brian.


----------



## stonepecker (Jan 9, 2017)

CREID said:


> Beautiful! You should consider making a pen for the Polyclay Bash contest.


 
_YES!!!!!  I agree.  Get into the attitude._

_Those are winners._


----------



## mmayo (Jan 9, 2017)

Great work, be very proud.


----------



## OLIVE WOOD (Jan 9, 2017)

Job well done. I especially like the slim line pens for autism. Thanks for posting.


----------



## MikeRChis (Jan 9, 2017)

WOW! Very beautiful pens. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Bob in SF (Jan 9, 2017)

Great work!


----------



## robutacion (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi Melanie,

I agree with the previous posters, great work indeed.

I wonder if the Polymer Clay work is a "feminine thing"..?  why I ask? because it seems the best work I've seen from Polymer Clay is from "gals"...!:biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## CreativeCanes (Jan 9, 2017)

CREID said:


> Beautiful! You should consider making a pen for the Polyclay Bash contest.



Hi Curt, I am sorry I am pretty new here, so I am not sure what that is but I would love to join in. 
Would you have any info you could share with me?
Thanks so much


----------



## CreativeCanes (Jan 9, 2017)

OZturner said:


> Glorious Pens, Melanie.
> Obviously you are an Extremely Competent Polymer Artist, Your Canes are Fantastic.
> Your Artistic Skill in Colour Combinations, and Precise Perfect Placement is Superb.
> The Pen Blanks, Fit Perfectly and the Finishes are Excellent.
> ...



Awwww that is so kind of you to say Brian. Thank you so very much.


----------



## CreativeCanes (Jan 9, 2017)

stonepecker said:


> CREID said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful! You should consider making a pen for the Polyclay Bash contest.
> ...



Thank you Stonepecker, I am still learning this site, so I am not sure what the Bash contest is yet. I also asked Curt what it is, but if you could share any info that would be great.
A fellow MN'er


----------



## CreativeCanes (Jan 9, 2017)

robutacion said:


> Hi Melanie,
> 
> I agree with the previous posters, great work indeed.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much George, I have seen a few male cane artists out there, but they are few and far between, but I think now it's starting to really get popular with pen turning, we may see an increase in male clay artists. I am wondering if the term millefiori in itself is just more feminine "a thousand flowers" and doesn't seem like a masculine term, but I know a lot of male florists so I have no clue LOL.


----------



## thewishman (Jan 9, 2017)

Beautiful, beautiful! I love the cane in your avatar.


----------



## CREID (Jan 9, 2017)

CreativeCanes said:


> CREID said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful! You should consider making a pen for the Polyclay Bash contest.
> ...



It's real easy
first thing is the pen you enter may not have been seen anywhere on this site or even anywhere else, the contest is where it must be seen first.
don't put your name or your company name on the photo.
here is a link to the rules. they are pretty much set and I don't see very much if anything changing before the contest starts
the contest starts Feb. 1st.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f70/poly-clay-contest-rules-bash-145007/#post1893548

When the contest starts there will be a link in the rules to an entry form.
Any other questions, just ask.


----------



## Sataro (Jan 9, 2017)

Wow! Fantastic work. Will be looking forward to seeing more of you work on here!


----------



## Jack Parker (Jan 10, 2017)

Those look great! Hope you have one saved back for the Polyclay contest.


----------



## CreativeCanes (Jan 10, 2017)

CREID said:


> CreativeCanes said:
> 
> 
> > CREID said:
> ...



Sounds great! Thank you for the info. I will definitely get started on a new blank for this.


----------



## CreativeCanes (Jan 10, 2017)

Jack Parker said:


> Those look great! Hope you have one saved back for the Polyclay contest.



Thank you so much.
I will definitely be making a special blank in time to join in.


----------



## magpens (Jan 11, 2017)

Melanie,

Here are the recently posted rules for the Poly Clay entries in February's Birthday BASH Contest:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f70/poly-clay-contest-rules-bash-145007/

The Birthday BASH is an annual event here on IAP ... every February ... lots of contests and prizes ... lots of fun.

There is a second set of contests in August, but February is the main celebration of the "founding" of the IAP.


----------



## Bikerdad (Jan 11, 2017)

Absolutely stunning work.


----------



## CreativeCanes (Jan 11, 2017)

magpens said:


> Melanie,
> 
> Here are the recently posted rules for the Poly Clay entries in February's Birthday BASH Contest:
> 
> ...



Thank you Mal, Curt did see my post and let me know where to find it. I appreciate you replying though. I will definitely be making a new pen to add to the fun.


----------



## CreativeCanes (Jan 11, 2017)

Bikerdad said:


> Absolutely stunning work.



Thank you so much


----------



## CreativeCanes (Jan 11, 2017)

Thank you all so much for your wonderful comments. 
Now I am feeling more comfortable making pens I will be sharing more. I started on slimlines since I wasn't too sure how all this pen making worked and once I got a little more understanding I moved up a notch. Slowly but surely. But I think I have found a new addiction and I thought my clay cane addiction was bad enough LOL.


----------



## eharri446 (Jan 11, 2017)

Try using nitrile gloves to prevent the wrinkled hands. They are stronger that latex and you can get a box of 50 for under $10.00 at Harbor Freight. Or you can get them from any Auto parts store.


----------



## Brian G (Jan 11, 2017)

Excellent and beautiful pens, Melanie.

I nominate Melanie to showcase her work at the next Minnesota Chapter gathering.  :biggrin:

Minnesota IAP Chapter Subforum


----------



## Skie_M (Jan 11, 2017)

Toni Ransfield might be able to give you a few more pointers here and there, she's our resident polyclay wizard, but it looks like you have a great deal of experience under your belt already! 


Gorgeous work ... you will probably want to give them a CA (superglue) finish to help protect the polyclay from everyday dents and dings, and that can also be polished up to a glassy shine that will really make your artwork pop!


----------



## CreativeCanes (Jan 11, 2017)

Brian G said:


> Excellent and beautiful pens, Melanie.
> 
> I nominate Melanie to showcase her work at the next Minnesota Chapter gathering.  :biggrin:
> 
> Minnesota IAP Chapter Subforum



Thank you Brian. :biggrin: I have no clue what the chapter gathering is lol.


----------



## mark james (Jan 11, 2017)

Beautiful artistry!  Welcome to IAP.

Have FUN.


----------



## Brian G (Jan 11, 2017)

CreativeCanes said:


> Thank you Brian. :biggrin: I have no clue what the chapter gathering is lol.



You'll fit right in, then, because we're pretty much clueless.

Check this link Minnesota IAP Chapter Subforum

We meet periodically throughout the year to talk about pen stuff.


----------



## CreativeCanes (Jan 11, 2017)

mark james said:


> Beautiful artistry!  Welcome to IAP.
> 
> Have FUN.



Thank you so much Mark 





Brian G said:


> CreativeCanes said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Brian. :biggrin: I have no clue what the chapter gathering is lol.
> ...



LOL, I just took a sip of my honey and lemon tea when I read this and it almost came out my nose, I admit I dribbled a little HAHA. Thankful my computer isn't wearing it. Funny stuff! I will check it out though, thanks for the giggle. :biggrin:


----------



## Skie_M (Jan 11, 2017)

Well, I'll give ya fair warning, hun ... don't be caught drinking something when you click the link in my signature!


----------

